# If I was to get a Phasmid,



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright, I've wanted some stick bugs for a while, really really bad.

But the thing is, I've never kept them before, and I have no idea what the heck they eat and where to find it. So anyone that is a expirecnced with them, can you give me a couple good beginner species and maybe some info on them? If you don't want to put info, it's fine, I'll search myself.

(I'm pretty sure I can keep some, I have a large wire cage that would be used for geckos or chameleons, and it's about 24" x 30" and 12" wide.)


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

okay... heres jus da right person... first a helpfull link: phasmidforum

phasmids mainly fed on bramble(blackberry) wich is easy to find.

the temps can be just your room temperature

the size of the cage must be 3 times higher than the longestphasmid(example: phasmid is 15 cm, enclosure minimum of 45cm hight)

so thats the main info but i have specific info...

1st: find a spieces you want to have, good beginners are:

eurycantha calcarata: big, strong and spiny

extatosoma tiaratum; compareble to ghost mantid is this the ghost phasmid.

i would not take spieces who lays up to 1000+ eggs so i dont reccoment carousius morosus, however there super easy and fun within a year you have from 10, 1000.

the spieces above are great...

when you have chosen a spieces you want to know about i will send youa caresheet via PM

the caresheet contains my personal experience.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 3, 2008)

Heheh nice link there Idolo


----------

